
PayPal Drops Support for Facebook's Libra Cryptocurrency Scheme - praveenscience
https://gizmodo.com/paypal-drops-support-for-facebooks-libra-cryptocurrency-1838793249
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21161233](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21161233)

